# Fiorenzato Doge 83



## brighty (Oct 4, 2018)

Morning all,

Im on the lookout for my first real grinder, and i have spyed a used Doge 83 from 2014 reasonably local to me. I'm based in Germany so unfortunately it makes no sense in buying off the forum here.

Am I correct in believing that this grinder has conical burrs? I will try to upload some pics later today.

I know that the other Doge models have 54mm flat burrs which cost around 30 quid to replace, but I'm a bit worried about the cost of the conical ones. I can't find any prices for them.

Are there any Gurus here that can shed some light?

Much appreciated

Brighty


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I believe they can have 63 mm, 83 mm, or conical depending on model.


----------



## brighty (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks El carajillo

Is it possible to see from the photo above if it is a flat or conical burr?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is the price? it is a rebadged Fiorenzato but you know that. If you can buy it for the value of the smaller burr, then take a chance. A harsh valuation, without knowing its history or shot count or burr condition, would be 130 euros.....thats just my humble opinion and of course it is more likely to be nearer 250 or 300.....it is not really a grinder of choice, over here anyway. I have had the F83 on demand and I really liked it, but for the home user the inconvenience of a loser puts many off


----------



## brighty (Oct 4, 2018)

Strangely enough its 130€.

Do you know the rough cost for the conical burrs?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

absolutely no idea! Might these be them?

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Fiorenzato-MC-F83E-Grinder-Burrs-RH-825-x-49-x-95mm-OEM/m-3464.aspx

I am sure if you email into them the serial plate they might advise you


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

brighty said:


> Thanks El carajillo
> 
> Is it possible to see from the photo above if it is a flat or conical burr?


Based on the photo above it's a flat


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's definitely an 83 flat


----------



## brighty (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'll try to have a looksee at it tonight


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Doge blades: 83 x 45.2 x 9mm, RH

Fiorenzato: 83 x 45 x10mm, RH


----------



## brighty (Oct 4, 2018)

The shot count is 7151


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Shot count on a dosered grinder is usually a false indicator of how much use it has had. This is because it could be on its tenth cycle through the numbers. The price is really good


----------

